# Lake Calcasieu Big Girls!



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Had a great weekend with some good buddies starting off doing some hog hunting at my place in Sour Lake on Fri evening and then heading to the new Golden Nugget Casino in Lake Charles on Saturday. My buddy got a bobcat Fri and I dropped a solid 200lb boar so the weekend started off great! We then headed to Louisiana to meet up with good buddy Adam Jaynes to fish Calcasieu Sunday morning. Hit the water with calm winds and started looking for bait as we hopped in to start our first wade along a grass shoreline. The bite was tough but we grinded away and managed a few solid fish including my buddy Todd Jouett landing his biggest trout ever, a sold 7 pounder. I picked up a 5 and a 6 on Corky and a few reds on Down South Lures w 1/8 oz jig. I also got a chance to break in my new Lew's BB2 Speed Spool reel, and wow, very impressed. Fished til about noon then headed home to watch the big game. (Go Pats) Was a great weekend with friends and was nice to finally get back over to Calcasieu, had been a few years since I'd fished the area and def going back again soon. Have a TX Boys Outdoors wounded veterans trip next week on Matagorda and then taking out a young man battling cancer in 2 weeks so really looking forward to both trips. The youngster we are fishing with is battling for his life and about to face 6 months of chemo, so please keep lil Taylor Peel in your prayers. Gonna have a nice Texas Tuesday Giveaway Contest on the Texas Boys Outdoors Facebook page tomorrow so be sure to check it out!

Anyone looking to fish Sabine Lake or Calcasieu be sure to give Adam a call, Captain Adam Jaynes 409-988-3901 or www.justfishsabine.com.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Few more..


----------

